# delonghi descaler ok to use for my classic?



## scottylav (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all. i live in Australia and just got myself a second hand gaggia classic. its in need if a descale... my local store has delonghi descaler which i hope to buy and use today... will this be ok??


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I would save yourself some money and buy some citric acid. This, in fact, is the ingredient of most proprietrary descalers.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, as long as it's not too pricey. It's usually mainly citric acid.

I use tablets from the one-pound store.

For a first de-scale if it is clogged at all, I'd remove the shower screen (and the screen holding plate) and scrub them. If it looks pretty caked then I'd give it a stronger than usual dose of descaler and let it sit for a while once you've let it get as far as coming out the group. Don't leave the heater switched on too long as the descaler tends to work best when warm, but not boiling (it has a low boiling point).


----------

